# 454 won't shut off with key



## gentryjd (Aug 21, 2011)

Last week I was helping my dad figure out the lights on his 454 that he is restoring. While tracing out the lighting, I had the key on and the ballast resistor started smoking. Tried starting the tractor and the tractor would start but would not turn off with the key. Pulled the single wire off of the ballast resistor and the tractor died. So I figured I burnt up the resistor so I went and purchased a new resistor and installed it, started the tractor up then tried to turn it off with the key and nothing. Pulled the single wire off the resistor and tractor died. Left the single wire off and the tractor would start and turn off with the key. Anyone know what could be wrong or what I should check?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like an internal short in the harness ?? does any of the wire look as if it has been heated/ ??


----------



## gentryjd (Aug 21, 2011)

Not that I see, the harness appears to have been replaced at some point with a nice quality replacement harness and appears to be in good condition.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Whew..could be toughy try checking th ground wire make sure good connection.
Maybe two wires are fused together.
Maybe dirt switch,light spray of WD40 could help.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Not familiar with your wiring but had the same problem on my super C. There has to be a feed back on the switch somewhere. The easiest way I found was to disconnect everything from the switch and hook up th battery in and only the coil out. If this will let the tractor shut off you know the switch is good and then start hooking up things one at a time till you find the backfeed. Good Luck.


----------



## drover (Nov 9, 2011)

IH 454 not firing?


----------

